# '02-'05 2500hd good or bad?



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello all- I am seriously considering buying a Chev. somewhere in these model years. I am looking for your honest opinions and experience on these trucks. I have always felt that the older trucks were built tougher- (my '88 has been indestructible.) Do any of you know of weak areas they may have? Any info would be appreciated- Thanks.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

LUCKY 7;702179 said:


> Hello all- I am seriously considering buying a Chev. somewhere in these model years. I am looking for your honest opinions and experience on these trucks. I have always felt that the older trucks were built tougher- (my '88 has been indestructible.) Do any of you know of weak areas they may have? Any info would be appreciated- Thanks.


Hi Lucky
The fan clutchs and also the steering shaft's. On the 6.0 the manifold bolts have been known to rust off. Other than that they are great trucks. I had a 01 and now a 05 and they both are pushing machines. I would not think twice about buying a chevy of the years you are talking about. You can get 150K-200K out of them if you take care of them.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

my 05 chevy 2500hd 4x4 crew love it
ive had a few fords and a few chevys
love this new chevy
extrawide seat 
drives nice/smooth even with timbrens
have an 8 ft meyer 900 lbs and no prob
liked my fords but i am sticking with my chevys
i am really pleased with my truck
80000 miles and just reg maintenance and i use it to pull lawn equip all summer and plow in winter


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Have an 05 chev CC diesel and i havnt had any issue with mine except the normal steering shaft (it makes a clunking noise after about 30k miles), and i had an axle seal go out( replaced under warrenty at that time). Never had any issues since.. I pulled a 10k lb mini exacavator back in the summer and the truck handled the load great, really showed me how much power the truck had, and the brakes did a wonderful job as well.

ps- if you do end up going with the chev, check out dieselplace.com as they have a lot info on those trucks.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just traded in my 03 2500HD 6.0. Not that anything was wrong with it, but I wanted a diesel. The ONLY problem I ever had with the truck other than normal wear and tear were mentioned above (steering shaft and manifold bolts). All I ever fixed was the manifold bolts. The steering shaft issue didn't bother me. The truck pulled great, ran great got TONS of looks and didn't talk back. Only down fall was that I averaged 10.5 mpg due to the 4.10's and 285's. GOODLUCK!!!!


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies- keep 'em coming. I'm thinking of trading off my F350 CC powerstroke (summer work truck) for a ext.cab short box chev. for plowing. My thought was get away from the diesel- gas being easier to start, maintain, not picky on fuel, etc. I truly love diesels and have had many of them. I tow about 10k in summer- bobcat & materials. Don't usually go long distance with heavy load- maybe can do fine with 6.0V8? I just know I'm gonna kick myself for getting a gas but, it might be nicer for winter. Also know i'm gonna be real mad not having a long box in summer. Shorter truck=better plow truck. Trying to decide if I'm willing to make these sacrifices. Thanks again!


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Fan clutch and steering shaft replaced otherwise rock solid. Best Gm truck I've owned. Had an 88, 93, and 98. This truck destroys those older models. I had nothing but extensive problems with all 3. The 05 brought my confidence back in Gm. This truck is a beast.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

104 tho on my 6.0 and the only thing i have done it the brakes and cleaned the throttle body! i pulled a 24' goose neck a 100miles loaded with 2 skid steers and i worked fine. these trucks are pretty much bullet proof not to metion i plow with it too!


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Fan clutch and steering and some minor stupid things but other than that I love my 05HD 6.0l but hate the gas mileage, 10.5MPG. I don't need diesel plus it equals out in cost with the extra for diesel services and parts are double not to mention fuel.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree aside from brakes here is what I have done to our 03. Axle seals, tranny and power steering lines due to rust out, u joints, wheelbearing hub and the anti lock brakes sensors continue to go bad, I just pulled the fuse . I too have the common problems of clunky steering shaft and driveshaft yoke and the dreaded rusty manifold bolts (really check that out before you buy one). I am afraid to touch mine for fear they will crumble to dust. we have ABUSED that truck and It keeps on pushing.
0


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a 06 3/4 cc with the duramax. Had the dealer put the plows on it and bought a 7 year 92000 mile ext. warranty. Last winter i had the front pig go out. The dealer informed me that the bracket that holds the pig to the frame had broken the welds. They fixxed no problems and sent me on my way. Had the same problem this year, but this time they denied the warranty claim and refused to fix it. After several calls to GM, I was told the the Duramax trucks aren't ment to be plowed with. Another company that I work with had the same thing on a reg. cab w/ the prep package on it and was also denied. GM is blaming the deal for the mistake and won't cover them. So now I have a truck that I am not sure what will be and what won't be covered due to me snowplowing.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

What the hell is a pig?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

oink oink oink


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Pig = differential. 

Old off roader's term.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

EliteSnow&Ice;704938 said:


> I have a 06 3/4 cc with the duramax. Had the dealer put the plows on it and bought a 7 year 92000 mile ext. warranty. Last winter i had the front pig go out. The dealer informed me that the bracket that holds the pig to the frame had broken the welds. They fixxed no problems and sent me on my way. Had the same problem this year, but this time they denied the warranty claim and refused to fix it. After several calls to GM, I was told the the Duramax trucks aren't ment to be plowed with. Another company that I work with had the same thing on a reg. cab w/ the prep package on it and was also denied. GM is blaming the deal for the mistake and won't cover them. So now I have a truck that I am not sure what will be and what won't be covered due to me snowplowing.


I'm surprised your dealer installed the plow for you. They don't offer plow prep on CC trucks. If anything, I'd take them to the cleaners and tell them THEY messed up so they now have to fix it.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll echo NaturalGreen:

05 chevy 2500hd 4x4 extended cab, leather captain's seats, XM radio - love it
ive had a few fords and a few chevys
drives so smooth people like it better than their cars
have an 8 1/2 ft Curtis 920 lbs and no prob (300 lbs ballast)
liked my fords but I'll be sticking with my chevys
84000 miles and just reg maintenance - I use it to pull a 30' camper all summer, carry cordwood out of the forest in the fall, plow in winter and carry dogs and building materials year-round.

So far, nothing but normal maintenance.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah forgot my sirius it is great
even if there was engine noise i wouldnt know


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wish I had one of those thermoelectric heater/coolers for the cup holder 

http://www.tellurex.com/thermoelectric-automotive.htm


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Have a 2002 2500HD and a 2003 Chevrolet 1500HD. We had the 2500's 4x4 go last year doring a noreaster not a good time for that but other than that no problems what so ever with either of them!!! Great trucks and good lick with whatever you turn out with.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

B&B;705285 said:


> Pig = differential.
> 
> Old off roader's term.


Lol new one to me.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

ns
pig belly shape?


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

We run a 02 Crew Cab 3/4 ton diesel and a 03 Extra Cab 3/4 ton diesel. The 02 has had a BOSS plow on it from day 1 and has pulled heavy loads its whole life. Now with over 155000 miles on it the only problems we have had are replacing front axle seals & tie rods (plow weight) and both trucks have had the transfer cases replaced. We currently run with Timbrens, but have just ordered a set of Firestone Level-Rite air shocks for the front end to help the front end from bottoming out and blowing axle seals...
Great trucks, I keep looking at the new trucks but just cannot seem to part with the older ones, especially when they both run great. I will say the Extra Cab short bed is much more manueverable and is probably a better plow truck.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Good trucks.
Have had an 02 6.0 EC, an 04 6.0 CC, and now an 07 Duramax CC. Plowed with all three and have had zero problems.

The only thing I would wish for is for GM to increase the front axle limits to hold some decent plows. I'm already over by a couple hundres pound with a 7.5 blade and 600 lbs of ballast in the back.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My 02 cc dmax is my favorite truck. Had a 9ft boss v on it since new.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Had an 02 2500 HD. Good truck but had some issues with it. Mostly a trans, 2 front bearings upper and lower ball joints AC compressor and the killer was the 10-11 mpg when fuel was 1.45 per litre. Also the drivers seats will allways rip on the LHS of the seat. Truck never let me down though.


----------

